

How should I deal with an employee who has slept with my wife? - valevk
http://workplace.stackexchange.com/questions/7617/how-should-i-deal-with-an-employee-who-has-slept-with-my-wife

======
sharemywin
He needs to learn a valuable lesson. don't shit where you eat. The question
isn't about firing him. Do you really want someone you can't trust working for
you? If he's willing to stab you in the back personally you don't think he'll
stab you in the back professionally? Do you really want someone that has no
ethics working for you? Do you really want someone that dumb working for you?
The only question, how hard/long is it going to be to get others crossed
trained on his job until you can fire him?

